

Deploying a Go Application on Heroku (video) - danaw
http://thesourcetank.com/episodes/1-deploying-a-go-application-on-heroku

======
danaw
I've been thinking for a long time how I wanted to start making educational
content and I knew I wanted to use video as a medium. Rather than waiting any
longer, I decided to make a screencast on a topic that I'm rather interested
in right now and I hope is the same for others. Please forgive the rough
edges.

The goal with SourceTank is to create screencasts on a variety of topics; Go,
Rails, Node, Angular, etc... Basically anything that a web developer may want
to learn in the course of their work.

I drew a lot of inspiration from RailsCasts (as many of you can probably
tell!) and other screencasts on tech subjects.

I'd love to hear feedback, criticism, ideas for new episodes or anything else!

